# painters clearwater florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The guys @ Integrity Finishes of Tampa Bay just finished another beautiful exterior painting project on Clearwater Beach


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Your guys are definitely starting to figure it out, Aaron!


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hard to teach these hacks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Just another day huh Aaron? Awesome work!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

They finished that 1 up in 4 days while I was gone on vacation


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you give them friday off for doing a great job? Looks good.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Great House Painting project. Nice to have competent workers that you can trust with your business indeed.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

As a matter of fact it was a short week for a few guys. This month has been strange? I've had many people calling to reschedule at the last minute leaving holes in our work week.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> They finished that 1 up in 4 days while I was gone on vacation


yawn....are you not capable of swinging a brush anymore? or do your guys just prefer you stay away? 
joke


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

DHlll said:


> yawn....are you not capable of swinging a brush anymore? or do your guys just prefer you stay away?
> joke


LOL. Haven't dipped a brush in a few years my friend and yes they do prefer I stay away.
I had that conversation with a customer the other day. I told them that I am just way to picky and the job would never get done if I had to inspect the finished product, but my guys are more than capable of producing a fantastic look for their home or I never would have hired them!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> LOL. Haven't dipped a brush in a few years my friend and yes they do prefer I stay away.
> I had that conversation with a customer the other day. I told them that I am just way to picky and the job would never get done if I had to inspect the finished product, but my guys are more than capable of producing a fantastic look for their home or I never would have hired them!



I have this problem too. Obviously you are 90% more experienced than me, as I am just over 2 years into running a business, but my crew works way more effectively when I am not there, and the results they produce are just as good as if I was harassing them on site all day. I try to stay away unless there are specific tasks I can do that kinda keep me out of peoples ways. Like I may let them do prep and masking, I will spray, and then leave them to paint trim.


----------

